# Hedgehog Youtube Videos



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I figured I'd give this thread a generic title so other people can post youtube videos, but actually the one I'm posting here is probably one of the most horrific things I have seen as far as hedgehog videos, I've looked at many of them, seen a lot of stupid stuff, wire/mesh wheels, hedgies in balls, the improper care video, but this...this makes me want to find the people, kick the door down and steal the hedgehog...






And well, since I just posted my own video of my own hogs (non-horrific of course)...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That first video was so upsetting but I loved the one you did with your hedgies  They looked like they were having so much fun.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You're right, that first one is really awful. It just kept getting worse and worse, but I think the moment I was most filled with rage was when the rambunctious child popped into view and I fully realized what was going on.

Puffers, I like that you have edited together a video featuring your past and present hedgies! The b/w footage was cool to watch.

I have a youtube channel set aside for my little guy here: http://www.youtube.com/user/EryBeeandCo ... 6-wAoeuLRk

The latest video is _supposed_ to be him "hunting" mealworms (in a can, haha), but instead he just ran to hide in my lap.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Puffers your little hedgehogs are so cute. Was the one in the playpen with the cats Veera lee? I love that the cats were running away from her. I think it's so funny that cats (and dogs) are so curious but so afraid of hedgehogs.  

I could not believe that those people in the first one were forcing their hedgehog to swim in a pool. Not only should they have been concerned about the chlorine but also temperature and the fact that the hedgehog has no option but to swim. Then sending him for a ride in that inflatable toy. Poor hedgehog probably got chilled. Hedgehogs like that just amaze me though. They are treated as objects and toys and yet appear so calm and friendly because their quills are flat for the whole video.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I can see why comments have been disabled in the first video. 

Vera Lee obviously enjoyed her out of cage time. The boards are a good idea for a corral. Strips of coroplast work well too or zip tied cube grids together.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

From the looks of that pool, I don't think there is any chlorine in it, water isn't usually that green and murky, crap, I wouldn't let my kid swim in something like that let alone the hedgehog. But you're right about temp, I was just too horrified that I had to share it, cause yeah at first you're thinking that's horrid, and then the kid jumps in and things go from bad to worse.

Thanks on the video, yeah its was my Vera-Lee who is seen in most of the clips in the corral. I did find it funny with the cats because I had been somewhat worried about them with her, but of course the second they touched her back they wanted nothing to do with her. The best part is anytime they jumped into the pen, she would instantly sniff them out and bite them, its what she's doing with the b/w tuxedo cat. She did enjoy her time out, was out every single night in the pen, she had a box filled with fleece so I'd just leave her in there at night, when she was done, she'd go take a nap. Hester is primarily seen in the b/w security footage with the wheel on the left side, Loki is the b/w video where you can see the wheel and dishes, though hard to tell who is who with the b/w.

The wood worked out, 4 foot sections hinged so I could fold it up and put it away, but I'd use something else, both Hester and Loki really dislike being out in it, Hester tried to escape and when she fails will just find some place to go and hide. Loki will just hide, so it doesn't get used anymore. I plan to hedgie proof the room more and see if they'd rather enjoy total freedom rather than the pen, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Geez, I didn't even notice the colour of the water I was so upset about the poor hedgehog. No, I wouldn't swim in water that colour and especially would not let my kids in it.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

My Sophie and Nora last night.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I had the same thought about the water not having chlorine...I had a little pool set up in my yard and it turned green before we learned about chlorine tabs  We can hope they were somewhere southern, though. In my little pool the water was usually about 85 degrees all summer long, if not warmer.

Now I've got a bath tub big enough for the kids (and sometimes Spikey with them) to feel like it's a wading pool, so we don't mess with having a pool in the yard anymore.


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

You all have probably seen this before, but I just found it and it nearly made me keel over from all the cuteness!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved your video! Especially with the box walking across the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

